# Dumb Cane



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I was wondering. Is dumb cane dangerous to the health of PDFs. I just realized I have one in my viv and want to make sure its safe before I put my frog in there.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Many people use this in there vivariums, but here's a little something worth thinking about if you're planning on cutting it back once in a while. 


> If ingested it causes a burning sensation in the mouth, swells the tongue, and paralyzes the vocal cords, literally taking one’s voice away. It has the same affect on cats and dogs, so it’s important to keep this plant out of reach. The sap can also cause mild skin irritation so be sure to wash hands after handling.
> 
> Read more at Suite101: All About Dieffenbachia: Dumb Cane, Mother in Law Plant, and More | Suite101.com All About Dieffenbachia: Dumb Cane, Mother in Law Plant, and More | Suite101.com


Source cited
All About Dieffenbachia: Dumb Cane, Mother in Law Plant, and More | Suite101.com


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Many people use this in there vivariums, but here's a little something worth thinking about if you're planning on cutting it back once in a while.
> 
> 
> Source cited
> All About Dieffenbachia: Dumb Cane, Mother in Law Plant, and More | Suite101.com


Okay so it is safe in the viv. I just need to make sure to wash my hands after trimming it....is the sap harmful to the dart frogs after trimming?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you also need to make sure the frogs are not exposed to the sap. I can see a ff climbing on it and a frog getting a tongue full of sap.

eta: I don't know anything about this plant or what the sap might actually do to a frog.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

frogface said:


> I think you also need to make sure the frogs are not exposed to the sap. I can see a ff climbing on it and a frog getting a tongue full of sap.


Do you suggest I keep it in the tank or remove it? Im conflicted. I also have alocasias and pothos in the tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I have used it in fish tanks with not problem.

Just be careful to not get any sap on your skin. It is bad stuff.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> I have used it in fish tanks with not problem.
> 
> Just be careful to not get any sap on your skin. It is bad stuff.


Ok I will be careful with it. I just don't know if its safe for the sap to come in contact with the frog.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Mer_ said:


> Ok I will be careful with it. I just don't know if its safe for the sap to come in contact with the frog.


Amphibians (in this case, frogs) readily absorb things through their skin. Anything you wouldn't want in your blood stream, don't give to your frogs. The plant itself is actually a nice plant, but I have one and the sap emits a strong foul odor and stings your skin. I wouldn't let your frogs come in contact with the SAP. You can leave it in, just don't cut some leaves off.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My philosophy is, when in doubt, rip it out.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

frogface said:


> My philosophy is, when in doubt, rip it out.


Ha! This is what I am going to do. I am going to leave it in for a little bit and eventually replace it with a bromeliad or other kind of flowering plant. I want something that flowers in my vivarium.

Any suggestion for small flowering plants? Also can bromeliads be placed directly into the soil?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Most broms don't do well in soil. So much moisture already in the tank. IMO, it's better to attach them to wood or the background. Keep their bases as airy as you can. 

I like adding begonias to the tank. Can get some nice big ones!


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

frogface said:


> Most broms don't do well in soil. So much moisture already in the tank. IMO, it's better to attach them to wood or the background. Keep their bases as airy as you can.
> 
> I like adding begonias to the tank. Can get some nice big ones!


I was considering begonias. I am unsure though since it is a small tank. Would there be anything else that might work well? I was considering:

Sinningia leucotricha, Oxalis regnelii "Francis", Alsobia dianthiflora, or a jewel orchid.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I Like having jewel orchids in the plant. I'm really not much of a plant person though. Mostly I grow pothos 

Look around the plant forum and also at the stickies up top. Seems like there was a gigantic list of good plants for the viv.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've used it long term in some large enclosures (4 foot high by three foot by three foot) with dendrobatids and other frogs. When trimming the foliage I had to wear gloves or the oxalate crystals made me feel like I was working with fiberglass insulation. There appears to be some variation between plants (and people) but in my experience it rapidly gets leggy, out grows the enclosures, shades out the other plants (and falls over). If I have other options, I would happily never use it again. 

Ed


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

frogface said:


> I Like having jewel orchids in the plant. I'm really not much of a plant person though. Mostly I grow pothos
> 
> Look around the plant forum and also at the stickies up top. Seems like there was a gigantic list of good plants for the viv.


Going to get a jewel orchid as they seem relatively easy to keep alive.

Edit: actually im no longer sure. Looking around for something smaller lol. I can be very indecisive.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> I've used it long term in some large enclosures (4 foot high by three foot by three foot) with dendrobatids and other frogs. When trimming the foliage I had to wear gloves or the oxalate crystals made me feel like I was working with fiberglass insulation. There appears to be some variation between plants (and people) but in my experience it rapidly gets leggy, out grows the enclosures, shades out the other plants (and falls over). If I have other options, I would happily never use it again.
> 
> Ed


Ah, yea not too many positive things to say about the plant. I'm going to tear it and replace it with something more colorful or possibly a small flowering plant.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Pulling it out is the best idea. I had some problems with it in a Polypedates dennysi tank. Most darts aren't going to weigh enough to break the stems, but I don't see it being worth the risk. Aglanoema is a much better substitute: its stronger, looks similar (but better), doesn't get as leggy, and shouldn't pose the same threat. And yes, the diffenbachia sap sucks....a lot.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Pulling it out is the best idea. I had some problems with it in a Polypedates dennysi tank. Most darts aren't going to weigh enough to break the stems, but I don't see it being worth the risk. Aglanoema is a much better substitute: its stronger, looks similar (but better), doesn't get as leggy, and shouldn't pose the same threat. And yes, the diffenbachia sap sucks....a lot.


I just ripped it out. Some of the roots broke out into the soil...that shouldn't be a problem? I am planning on replacing it with some Jewel Orchids and Seemania sylvatica which I will be purchasing this Friday and will hopefully arrive next week. Are these good additions? Also is planting them with the frog in tank extremely stressful for the PDF?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been known to stick new plants in the tank with frogs. They just hang out on the other side or slip under a leaf. The jewel orchids are easy to plant because they only need to be slightly into the substrate.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank goodness for the search feature. I bought on of these at lowes last night with intentions of putting it in a viv. Thanks everyone and OP for this thread.


----------

